# Mokuton M2



## kimbo (27/3/15)

http://themakerstory.com/magazine/mokuton-m2/​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac (27/3/15)

Now that is a beautiful mod. I like.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

